# charitable kayak donations



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

westfall said:


> I have a kayak, maybe a couple, that I would like donate to a worthy charitable organization that helps introduce folks to whitewater.
> 
> Can any of y'all give me contact info on good orgs to donate too?
> 
> ...


Jim, I am a senior at the University of Colorado in Colorado Springs. They just recently started a kayaking club, but it is not really recognized by our school b/c of lack of members, which leads to no real funding. From what I am told by our campus outdoor rec cooridnator, we do not have any kayaks for others to learn in. ( We have our own, but that's it) We are having to rent out kayaks from Christy Sports here in the springs, or really, having those that want to learn to kayak, rent the kayaks and all the equipment needed.

I'm not sure if you'd consider this a worthy charitable organization, as I cannot guarantee that students will take advantage of having these kayaks part of our outdoor program. Just Recently, our campus had a "Club Fair" and about 30 students signed up to be part of the kayak club, wanting to learn how to kayak and/or wanting to be part of a local paddling community. 

If you would like to contact someone at our campus Rec Center here is the number: 719-262-7515. If possible, ask for Tim, he's one of the main guys in charge of the Kayaking Club and Outdoor Activites. He's also a member of the Pikes Peak Whitewater Club.

Thanks,
- Alex 
719-337-8417


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Alex, I'm actually another Alex, but I'm over at Colorado College. We should join forces with our kayaking programs. We're already doing weekly roll sessions, and leading trips. Give me a hollar if anyone over there seems interested, and I will bounce it off of the rest of our kayaking group.


----------



## reyesa1217 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Wondering*

Hi there, My name is Arian, pleasure. I was wondering if you would donate a kayak to me? I would absolutely love to learn to Kayak, I just took up fishing so that one day when my 1 year old son gets a old enough I can take him out somewhere to bond. I think that would be great. I love the water but hardly get a chance to be on the water. Well I hope to hear from you soon. Thanks, Arian ( [email protected] )



westfall said:


> I have a kayak, maybe a couple, that I would like donate to a worthy charitable organization that helps introduce folks to whitewater.
> 
> Can any of y'all give me contact info on good orgs to donate too?
> 
> ...


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I would recommend that you get in touch with the First Decent program. They do events with young cancer patients. I believe they operate in the Vail area.


----------



## reyesa1217 (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks rwhyman*

Thanks - Where is that located? South Florida???



rwhyman said:


> I would recommend that you get in touch with the First Decent program. They do events with young cancer patients. I believe they operate in the Vail area.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Homepage:

First Descents > Home


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

First Descents is an outstanding option but just for the heck of it another worthy thought is team river runner. Its an organization for wounded vets. They may have need as well. 

Welcome to Team River Runner! | Team River Runner


----------



## dmeaton43 (7 d ago)

Team River Runner.org helping veterans through paddling sports, Nationwide, please donate


----------



## dmeaton43 (7 d ago)

westfall said:


> I have a kayak, maybe a couple, that I would like donate to a worthy charitable organization that helps introduce folks to whitewater.
> 
> Can any of y'all give me contact info on good orgs to donate too?
> 
> ...


Team River Runner.org


----------

